
Show HN: Chatparty – host videochat parties with no audio - antdke
https://chatparty.co/
======
IBCNU
I think it's a cool idea, but why do we need to know your ages? It comes
across as ageist.

~~~
gkoberger
I don't know for sure, but I feel like this app probably was born out of Indie
Hackers and for whatever reason Indie Hackers puts a huge emphasis on age
(it's the first thing listed in everyone's bio, before location or what they
do).

I think their goal is to be inclusive (anyone, of any age or gender or race,
can be a maker!), but I can see how it feels odd out of context.

~~~
makeee
Honestly, I was just super tired and filling out my bio was one of the last
things I did. I think a lot of people mention age because it's something to
say when they can't think of anything else. Didn't mean to come off as ageist.

~~~
IBCNU
I know, thanks for your response. I'm 42 so paranoid my tech skills are
becoming irrelevant. What a pathetic thing to worry about during a pandemic.
Anyway, I think you're really onto something because as a musician I always
want to video chat but have everyone be responsible for tuning into a 3rd
party, like for group jamming for instance. Keep up the good work!

------
makeee
Hey HN, one of the creators here! This was for a hackathon project where we
wanted to play around with a unique twist on video chat. It was also a chance
to learn how to build video chat with the daily.co API (surprisingly easy).
AMA.

~~~
mwcampbell
Just wondering, what is the appeal of doing a video chat with no audio?
Thanks.

~~~
anguswithgusto
I did a mystery murder on Zoom yesterday where only the organizer/host had
audio. It had the feelings of an IRC chatroom but with video. More people
could actively talk (30+) than on a regular Zoom call, which are rife with
interruptions in even very small groups.

~~~
Cilvic
I'm really interested in this, as we are building something to enable more
people talking in different groups: joinvoiceplace.com

Would you be available for a couple of questions: \- Are you planning to
repeat it? \- Did you use one or many rooms? \- Do you know about break-out
rooms in Zoom? \- Have you thought about how giving attention/directing speech
would work in "IRC + Video" ?

~~~
anguswithgusto
Yeah, gonna repeat it next weekend! Everyone had a lot of fun. TO answer your
question: we did indeed use multiple (break-out) rooms. As for speech/voice...
I spent a lot of time on Omegle as a teenager, so video + no audio is natural
to me but may not be for some people. Feel free to ask me more questions via
email: cbswishes at gmail.

